# 3/75 Bco 2nd Platoon



## lancero (Oct 7, 2008)

Do any of you guys know if Bco 2nd Pl Wpns squad still has the newest Ranger School grad sign the frog?  It was a small frog with a rather large, erect penis.  There were a lot of names on it when I signed it in 98, and I was wondering if it was still around.  As I remeber it, the newest RS grad had to sign it and keep it in his room.  Thanks


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't remember ever seeing it, but I left 2nd plt in 03.


----------



## Looon (Oct 7, 2008)

Back in my time, if you tounched something with a large dick on it, that meant you were a fag!!!

What did you do to my squad?!!?!?


----------



## lancero (Oct 7, 2008)

Thanks Boon.  

It was in some old pictures I was looking at this morning.  The threads about Somalia made me think about it since there were some Somilia vet's names on it.   Oh well...


----------



## lancero (Oct 7, 2008)

Ranger Luna said:


> Back in my time, if you tounched something with a large dick on it, that meant you were a fag!!!
> 
> What did you do to my squad?!!?!?



It wasn't a human dick, it was a frog dick.  Totally different. 

I was pretty proud when I got to put my name on it.


----------

